

Show HN: Watch the World in real time with the latest 6-seconds Vine videos - romaincointepas
http://www.allaroundthevines.com/

======
romaincointepas
It's using the most recent (never more than 5 minutes old) Vine videos. A bit
tricky to get this TV effect without any load time between videos, hope you
like it, it's pretty addictive once you start watching.

Feedback more than welcome :)

------
Youpinadi
Nice! I'd like to see it on a big TV screen. It's quite mesmerising.

